# Painting your Plastics



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was browsing through and found this link for painting plastics on an atv. Seems like they have the products too. Thought it might help someone out 

How to Paint ATV Plastic


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

linky no worky


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Link's no good.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.urethanesupply.com/atvpainting.php


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am not tech savy, this is the link you can copy and paste lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Never mind it doesnt work that way either. Any ideas?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

There's a how to on here. Mine are painted and I love em. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The one you PMed me worked fine. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's the same link. I think the sight is down. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It worked for me just now


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

